# Practical Kitchen Oven ??



## baggesiscenic (Aug 5, 2009)

Can anyone help me with wiring a kitchen oven on stage? 
It is a standard 220v oven/range. My stage has a 400A, 3 phase company switch. Can I safely wire the oven into this?
Plan B... Use a gas oven with a LP gas tank attached, the kind used with a gas gril. Does anyone think there is a venting problem with this or will the gas burn off completly and leave little fumes?


----------



## JChenault (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to ask why you need a practical oven on stage? Let's settle the 'Why' before the 'How'.


----------



## baggesiscenic (Aug 5, 2009)

Why a practical kitchen oven? The director wants the character to bake cookies from scratch then serve them to the audience at intermission. Yes it's crazy but I thought I would do a little research before I told him so.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 5, 2009)

baggesiscenic said:


> ...It is a standard 220v oven/range. My stage has a 400A, 3 phase company switch. Can I safely wire the oven into this? ...


*YOU* cannot. But a qualified electrician, with the proper hardware, can. We are unable to offer any further assistance, see ControlBooth - FAQ: Content Policies-Safety.


baggesiscenic said:


> ...Plan B... Use a gas oven with a LP gas tank attached, the kind used with a gas grill. ...


Absolutely not. Don't even *think* of considering this!

Does the oven actually have to cook something? Even on TV cooking shows, "swap-outs" are used.


----------



## Footer (Aug 5, 2009)

I am closing this thread, its way to heavy on the CB TOS (Wiring and Pyro). ControlBooth - FAQ: Content Policies

This goes under the clause of, if you have to ask how, you should not be doing it. Hot things onstage=fire=death. 

In order to have live flame onstage, a fire marshal must be involved, everything must be flamproofed (including costumes/wardrobe), and a fire plan must be in place. 


Find another option for what you want to do. If it is a live cooking show, its going to cost you a pretty penny to do this safely. If you continue on without the proper precuations and TRAINED/QUALIFIED people in place, you run the risk of a massive catastrophe. Kitchen fires happen all the time, don't make one start a theatre fire.


----------

